# Sore back after doing shoulders...



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

As in DOMS the day after. Whats all that about?! I have neglected my back recently, is it due to my lats being weak???

It seems to only be after I do standing military press, if I do dumbell presses, don't seem to get it.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMS is a build up of lactic acid in the muscle after it being worked. Its a good pain, as its a sign of the individual working him/herself hard.

Geo


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

But in my lats after doing shoulders?! Ive never had thios before until recently... surely somethings not right, it often means I cant train my back because when Im due to do back, it's still sore after shoulders!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

just train and stop complaining lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

cut out doing shoulders before back!!!

i never understood doing a small bodypart before a large bodypart!!!!

i actually do back then shoulders!!!!

pull(back) - push(shoulders)

big bodypart - small bodypart

in fact i apply this principle to all my training...so that i have my most energy for the bigger bodypart...then after,you are doing an opposing muscle group that is only small,which does not conflict or sap energy for the next part of your training....then they might not be any offending exercise to make you sore before your time!!!

it may be that you should only train back on its own,if your getting problems...i dont know how long you been training and what your goals,injury status,recovery or any other variables that could affect your training is/are...

also do you warm-up,stretch properly etc?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Your lats are helping to stabilise your upper arms whilst you press up and descend, without them your arm would be at the mercy of your delts and they would flap like wings 

If you really want to work around it, use a barbell or smiths machine, this however will be training to your weakness.

AS such, its just a muscle imbalance that will correct itself during your compounds, so base future routines on these, move your back day to the session prior to shoulders in the meantime.

I wouldnt pre-exhaust to temporarly correct the imbalance as instability may be the result and an RC injury.

hth

SD


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulk_250 said:


> As in DOMS the day after. Whats all that about?! I have neglected my back recently, is it due to my lats being weak???
> 
> It seems to only be after I do standing military press, if I do dumbell presses, don't seem to get it.


 I get this if i do standing military press, seems lats stabilise weight and have a hand in the 1st push stage as it were.

I have found in past ive got more DOMs from that than an actual back workout.

Thats why if i do shoulders and i have back next day i wont do standing BB press, do something seated


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Work your rear delts harder to strengthen the shoulder/back tie-ins, and maybe wear a belt to add some support to your back whenever you do an overhead press.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello Bulk 250,

can you describe exactly where in your lats you get the pain please? There are a number of possible explanations for pain in different distributions (remember your lats are massive....well should be  )

Is it in your armpit where minor glenohumeral joint instability could be playing a role and capsule impingement a possibility.

Could also be serratus trying to stabilise your scapula while elevating the weight. If you protract a bit whilst lifting this could increase load. Do your scapula's wing whilst (eccentrically) lowering a weight (get a mate to check)

Is it in the lumbar spine and ilium where it attaches. This could mean your hyperextending your spine and pain is from this. more likley in standing.

The only difference between db and bb is that db's would be held more to the side. Maybe lats are playing a role with other back muscles to stop the bb falling forward whereas with db's they're more balanced....seems unlikely to put that much stress on them though??

DOMS is NOT likely to be lactic acid build up - no one knows but lactic acid build up is one theory regularly ruled out in studies. LActic clears too quickly to cause effects days after the event.

Sorry for all the questions but again without specifics it's difficult.


----------

